# Do I need a dummy round to practice dry firing my rimfire 22?



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Do I need a dummy round (I forget what there are actually called) to dry fire my rimfire 22 for practice shooting technique?

Also what is the actual name for the dummy rounds for dry firing?

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They are called "Snap caps" and yes you should use them for a .22. Otherwise you risk battering your firing pin.


----------

